# Hey people



## amars69 (Jul 9, 2007)

Just joined the form. Hailing from Toronto...recently acquired my dream car...85 Ur from Germany...but it comes with the S2 motor...stupidly fast...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Hey people (amars69)*

Congrats, and welcome! We demand pictures of your ride!


----------



## amars69 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Hey people (PerL)*

For sure...I just dont know how to upload my pics on this site.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Hey people (amars69)*

Help section: How do I post a picture?


----------

